# Spec 1 Pay for LCIS Tech



## maniac (24 Apr 2012)

So I retired a while ago.  What ever happened to this issue?  This should be a good thread!


----------



## Occam (24 Apr 2012)

LCIS Tech no longer exists.  Check out the ACISS thread.

/short thread   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Apr 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> LCIS Tech no longer exists.  Check out the ACISS thread.
> 
> /short thread   ;D



Correct! Discussed ad nauseam, waiting out for TB decision.


----------



## LCISindenial (6 Jan 2013)

Any news?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jan 2013)

LCISindenial said:
			
		

> Any news?



There will be mass emails and phone calls if theres news, I doubt it will hit here first unless the Branch Chief is trolling the forums.


----------



## kevincanada (20 Jan 2013)

I thought there was suppose to be a a decision on this last December or maybe it was postponed?


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jan 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> I thought there was suppose to be a a decision on this last December or maybe it was postponed?



Yep, then it was pushed to 1 Apr 12, then pushed to "sometime in Fall 2012" and now its "TB will let us know when they're done."


----------



## KaptKain (30 Mar 2013)

The top brass are letting this one slide toooo long. My shop has already lost 3 to remuster ATIS. As well, I know of 4 that have not resigned there second contract due to this. It will just get worse. We will have a brain drain in the ranks (or GD tasking body drain however ya look at it)
I especially get a good kick out of the usual patriotic rheteric(sp?) saying " to be here for country not $$!". Coming from the mouths of those already spec locked as WO and above. Military, please lead by a "BETTER" example. Otherwise letting this slide is a bad habit and new mbrs will let their "little" drive for military and country slide as well and get out.


----------

